# Puff 💨



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Do figure 8 puffer fish need salt in their water?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They do best in brackish water. Very agressive, don't put them in with other fish. They love small snails.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I thought they were aggresive, i have one by itself in a 15 gal tank they just have there own personalities hahaha


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Good! I was afraid your puffer was with a betta! What a relief.


----------

